# Shredded beet pulp and boys



## stano40 (May 3, 2010)

I am trying to put together a more natural feed for my male and female goats.

I read that beet pulp is bad for male goats.  Does anyone know if this is true?

bob


----------



## cmjust0 (May 3, 2010)

Let me just start by saying that I've never fed beet pulp to anything, ever.  

However...I've read about it, and have *considered* *maybe* trying it out on market wethers in the future to help them build a rumen..  The reason I think it would be safe is because it typically contains a lot of calcium..  

Lots of folks will tell you that calcium is BAD for males because of the risk of urinary calculi...because lots of folks errantly think "calculi" when they hear "calcium."  

The reality is that calcium helps _prevent_ UC..  Generally, UC is made of struvite or "MAP" stones -- magnesium ammonium phosphate.  And generally speaking, UC can be linked to having too much phosphorus in the diet.....sort of.  

Too much phosphorus _without enough calcium to offset it._

Blood calcium and phosphate levels have an inverse relationship.  As blood calcium levels rise, phosphate levels fall.  As best I can tell from the reading I've done so far, high levels of blood calcium prevent phosphorus from being absorbed through the intestinal walls..

Conversely, if blood calcium levels are low, phosphorus is more readily absorbed and blood phosphates rise.

As blood phosphates rise, extra phosphorus is filtered out through the kidneys and excreted in the urine....sort of.

If the pH of the urine is too high (base) for whatever reason (infection, metabolic differences, etc.), the extra phosphorus combines with magnesium and ammonia..  If it hits the point of saturation, it forms crystals....much like salt stops disolving in water after you've poured in all the water can accept.

Those crystals are urinary calculi..

That said, it seems to me that feeding beet pulp may actually be a really good way to A) offset dietary phosphorus by increasing blood calcium levels, and B) possibly help build the rumen, allowing males to consume more forage.

BUT...that's just my thinking.  I haven't read anything to that effect anywhere, ever.  For all I *know*, beet pulp could be terrible for males for a completely different reason.

I'd be interested to know where you heard it was, as well as the reason given..


----------



## stano40 (May 3, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Let me just start by saying that I've never fed beet pulp to anything, ever.
> 
> However...I've read about it, and have *considered* *maybe* trying it out on market wethers in the future to help them build a rumen..  The reason I think it would be safe is because it typically contains a lot of calcium..
> 
> ...


That was more information than I found.  thank you cmjust10 for all that info.

I guess I won't be worried about the males eating the beet pulp that will be added to my mix in a small quantity.

I read about not feeding the beet pulp to male goats on the self sufficient forum, but no reason was given as to why.

bob


----------



## cmjust0 (May 3, 2010)

Happy to help, but like I said...I've never fed it...pure speculation...proceed with caution...your mileage may vary...must be 21 or older to enter...void where prohibited...ask your parents permission before logging on...offer not valid in Rhode Island...may not be used in combination with other offers...all rebates assigned to dealer...limit 1 per customer...any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental...errors and omissions excepted...no refunds or exchanges...applies only to in-stock items.................etc.


----------



## ()relics (May 3, 2010)

I feed beet pulp to my show wethers that have gotten too fat.  The bulk/roughage of the beet pulp stimulates their rumens to "work extra hard"...That way I can cut back on their feed ration/protein to keep them at or just below their target weight...If a show wether gets too fat forget about them placing in a class...But by feeding beet pulp they can maintain or lose some of their fat and build slightly on their muscle without "going off feed" ...I guess I use beet pulp as a dietary supplement...But again I have only ever used it in show wethers and never for an extended period..


----------

